# Head unit replacement in 04 Jetta w/ Monsoon



## gstamets (May 23, 2009)

I have an 04 Jetta GLS w/ the Monsoon system (double din head unit, amp, speakers all stock). The CD player is a piece of garbage after 5 years - it's always been inconsistent with playing CDs of different types (retail and burned), especially in the winter time when it's colder, but lately it just doesn't want to play any CDs 80% of the time. Or it'll play one on the first try and then suddenly come up with an error and eject the CD 3 minutes into my favorite song.
All I want to do is invest $100 or so into a nice Kenwood or Pioneer head-unit (most likely single din) and keep the rest of the stock system. I don't have enough cash to do anything else with the sound system, and I'm happy enough with the stock speakers. Is this easy enough to do myself once I get the keys to remove the HU, or am I almost certain to run into some big electronics problems? I've read in some places that head unit replacement is easy for my car, in others that it results in a nightmare that causes problems to your computer including the alarm system.
Anyone have any insight or advice on just replacing the head unit in a Monsoon system? Anyone recommend any good receivers to supplement the rest of the stock system?


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Head unit replacement in 04 Jetta w/ Monsoon (gstamets)*

You came to the right place
Check the classifieds on here, as well as craigslist for a cheap HU, most aftermarket ones are better than stock
Install is easy if you know all the finicky stuff to working on VW's
First you will need a wire harness adapter, and antenna adapter (powered or unpowered, your choice, you need powered for AM), radio removal keys (enfig.com), and a dash pocket to go above or below the single DIN HU you will be buying. definitely hit up the classifieds on here, they can be had for cheap. 
As for Install, its a bit trickier than other makes, as the switched power and dimmer wires are run by the can bus diagnostic system of the car. The only wires that should be connected between the wire harness adapter and the harness coming off the aftermarket HU are ground, constant power and speaker wires. The ACC(switched power) goes to either the 75x terminal or key sense wire under the dash, connected with a ring connector and inline fuse (safety first). Dimmer wire goes to the middle wire behind the dash light brightness adjustment switch (simple splice)
Check the link in my sig for a ton of useful threads, and any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Head unit replacement in 04 Jetta w/ Monsoon (CMihalcheon)*

I'm glad I read this, I just had an afterarket head unit install done. Now I have a door ajar light on, I just figured I didn't close the hatch all the way when I left the stero shop, no interior lights and my car will not alarm or lock oh and my windows and sunroof don't open either. 
Wish I noticed this when I was there, now I gotta call them in the morning and find a day to get it back there for them to fix it. Payed to much for them to install a single din DVD kenwood, I pod interface and navigation and an amp for a sub. 
I'm pissed.
Any idea what it could be, something simple or something more involved. I took down all the lower dash and moved my sirius wiring to the other side of the dash, I didn't see anything like unattached wires or anything. I didn't have time to put the dash back before work at midnight but I don't think that has anything to do with it.
Nothing ever goes right for me the first time round










_Modified by dude_bro at 1:35 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Head unit replacement in 04 Jetta w/ Monsoon (dude_bro)*

Ok, called the shop that did my work and told them of the issues. They basically said that it's not their fault and after speaking with them they are gonna pull the radio and see what's up back there.
He did say there were three wires attached to the oem navi that "had no use", they were pulled from the hu and left there. 3 wires, does that make cents to anyone here. If anyone knows anything some help would be good so they can't try to pull a fast one on me.
Also I rerouted wires for my sirus radio, do you think I could have hit something and loosened it, causing thebproblem?


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Head unit replacement in 04 Jetta w/ Monsoon (dude_bro)*

three unused wire is normal, I think its more like 5. The wire harness adapter is used for Audi, VW and BMW so its not suprising there are unused wires for one make of car. 
What I would do is remove the radio (The shop should have provided you with removal keys), and check which wires are connected where.
Oh and it IS their fault if after a radio install the car is not working as before install


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Head unit replacement in 04 Jetta w/ Monsoon (CMihalcheon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CMihalcheon* »_three unused wire is normal, I think its more like 5. The wire harness adapter is used for Audi, VW and BMW so its not suprising there are unused wires for one make of car. 
What I would do is remove the radio (The shop should have provided you with removal keys), and check which wires are connected where.
Oh and it IS their fault if after a radio install the car is not working as before install

Yes your are right, it is their fault. IM going there in a halfhour to have them pull the radio and figure it out. I will raise hell if they try to tell me its not any of their doing. 
This is a reputiable shop and has done amazing installs and have been in Performance BMW, im suprised they are pulling this crap.
Oh and I quote "well im loosing money doing this stuff, Im getting $300 an hour to do remote starters this time of year" So i guess that attitude = poor quality and a rush job.


----------

